
Global seed vault 'Doomsday vault' threatened by climate change - pseudolus
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/03/28/doomsday-vault-threatened-climate-change/
======
hanniabu
I'm really surprised they didn't think of this scenario.

Is anybody aware of how seeds fair when being stored in zero gravity and zero
oxygen environments? Curious if storing on the moon is a viable secondary
option.

